# Urgent help required



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello Expat Forum

I received a writ to attend a court in Paphos at the beginning of May, I have contacted every solicitor on The British high commission list and not one of them will act on my behalf, they have gradually let the deadline creep up this week?

Non of them are willing to act on my behalf because my evidence will send shockwaves through Cyprus and the *BAR ASSOCIATION * members all know this so they are sitting back and hoping my deadline passes.

I urgently need the services of a recommended solicitor in Cyprus who is willing to fight serious orginized fraud in a Paphos court? The evidence I have will help thousands of people get justice against these people it's took me 2 years to get together but all will be revealed if I can get my day in court soon?

Can anyone help me?

Cheers


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

joe1990 said:


> Hello Expat Forum
> 
> I received a writ to attend a court in Paphos at the beginning of May, I have contacted every solicitor on The British high commission list and not one of them will act on my behalf, they have gradually let the deadline creep up this week?
> 
> ...


There is a lawyer in Nicosia who is willing to take other lawyers to court. He acted on behalf of Connor O'dwyer in the case against Karayiannas and their lawyer.
I think his name is Yiannos Georgiades. 
If you do some googling you should be able to find out more about him.

Veronica


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you Veronica :clap2:


----------

